# What is he??



## masschickens (Sep 23, 2012)

Got this young roo a while ago now. He is great with the hens and people not aggressive at all. I was just wondering if anyone knows what he is. His bottom half is like a bared rock but he has all that white up top?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Could he be a BR X leghorn? He's very unique. Do you know anything else about his previous home?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Good call EV.. I think he's a Legbar. Leghorn/Barred cross. Maybe? Idk.. Here's some pics.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Horray for me! I'm learning from all of you.


----------



## masschickens (Sep 23, 2012)

He came from a mixed group and they have no idea about where they came from. But he is great and just gave me my first chick. I'll attach the pic the chick is only a day old


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Woo hoo! Nice little guy! Good for you.


----------

